# Sands Levels - Anyone heard of em?



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyone else use these? I admit that I have a special attachment to the brand because I grew up using my father's when I worked for him, and when I went to work elsewhere I quickly bought my own.

I love the mason's cast aluminum levels for everything I do because they're so heavy and durable. It's like how an Estwing hammer feels almost indestructible, so does this level. Some people I've worked with say that they seem like they'd be too heavy for them, but to me it just exudes what a quality tool is.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I will only buy Stabila. In my experience, there is no more accurate level.

They are the Festool of leveling.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't you guys just eyeball it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a Johnson cast aluminum level that looks almost identical to that one. Dual arced vials, fantastic level except it has one HUGE caveat...its all aluminum.

If you put it on a finished surface and move it a bit it really marks things up, unlike the Stabila that has the rubber wall-protecting end-caps. Plus it doesn't have any magnets.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I will only buy Stabila. In my experience, there is no more accurate level.
> 
> They are the Festool of leveling.:thumbsup:


Yep, I agree. I have a multiple Empires and within 2 years, I just couldn't trust them anymore. I have Stabilas but I reserved those for "clean" work. Now that I no longer use the the Empires, it pains me to see thinset on any Stabila 

I'm told, and agree that Menards Mastercraft brand levels are made by Stabila. They look identical and come with the same guarantee but I just need to see if they are any cheaper. If so, those might need to be the new tiling levels.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Back in the day, if I recall correctly Sands levels were very nice looking & very functional levels. Mostly 2' & 4' brass bound mahogany. I think some were laminated. They started out as Masons levels but most Carpenters had them.

I do agree that Stabila are the way to go now days.:thumbsup:


----------



## Holman (Sep 28, 2010)

I like my Crick mahogany, but like your stabila, i hate to get it dirty. I have a couple of my old mans wooden levels that are a little more "rough" but still accurate i use for plumbing post and other outdoor work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Yep, I agree. I have a multiple Empires and within 2 years, I just couldn't trust them anymore. I have Stabilas but I reserved those for "clean" work. Now that I no longer use the the Empires, it pains me to see thinset on any Stabila
> 
> I'm told, and agree that Menards Mastercraft brand levels are made by Stabila. They look identical and come with the same guarantee but I just need to see if they are any cheaper. If so, those might need to be the new tiling levels.



They are an older model of the Stabila's and they are a bit cheaper. 

I don't think they are that much cheaper to buy vs. the Bila's.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I was at my tile suppliers this summer and picked up a whole set - six levels for $120.

They are smaller than normal levels. That is they are 1" thick, about 2" high.

They are made by an Italian company called Co.me. They are 'delicate'.

I keep them just for my tile work and some finish carpentry.

I've got more levels than anyone needs. My name is John, and I'm a toolaholic.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Just found out this week that our Empire 6' was off. Was framing the studs in a basement and I sensed a disturbance in the force. Sure enough, when I put the Empire up to the Stabila there was about a 1/16" to 1/8" bow in the middle of the thing. What a bummer. It's a nice looking level, good weight to it, good magnets, nice clear vials, nice rubber bumpers on the ends and surrounding the vials. However.... it's not level, which is basically everything I want in a level.
Another vote for Stabila.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

The durability and accuracy of Stabila's is unmatched. I used to buy a new level at least every other year. My oldest Stabila now is probably 12 years old and still dead on. I have added two more over the years.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Being a mason, we prefer wood or plastic I-beams. It's the aluminium level posted earlier, but is covered in wood or solid plastic. I could never keep a Stabila clean.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

*Mine? probably 15 years old*

I have a 4' and 2' Sands cast aluminum level that are the go to when I need something I can trust to stay level while doing some rough work. Their indestructible mostly except when I break the glass:no: but since i'm the glass guy that just gets fixed next time i have some. Stabila's they look like a nice system but I haven't ever had a need for replacing the levels I paid good money for first. However I couldn't find a sands 4 foot with every bubble spot on so I had to black one out with a marker and never use it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> Just found out this week that our Empire 6' was off. Was framing the studs in a basement and I sensed a disturbance in the force. Sure enough, when I put the Empire up to the Stabila there was about a 1/16" to 1/8" bow in the middle of the thing.


Have to admit that I seldom check my levels for being _straight_. But every time I get one out, the first order of business is to check the bubble, reverse the level, and check the bubble again.

Haven't been caught with my pants down (level-wise) for years.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the fatmax set and the stabila 120 year anniversary set. To be honest I don't think either is any better than the other. The fatmax levels do take a beating though and they are my banger levels that get abuse like using them as pry bars and leverage bars. They have stayed straight and true since I bought them about 2 years ago. They have been dropped from decks many a time and I even had the whole bubble unit fall out of one. I just popped it back in and its been good as new. The stabila only get used for clean indoor work so they get looked after. I even keep them in a tube case.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I agree about stablia's.

Just an FYI for everyone who checks a level with another level. You can check a single level by taking a reading, then flipping the level 180* and checking for any variance. If so, your level is out. :thumbup:


^As far as using a level as a pry bar, no thanks. I know I'm a finishing carpenter, but I hope you guys treat your tools better than that :blink:


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

I've never had an accuracy problem with Sands. My father's 4' is about 20 years old, and even though he's managed to break the glass out of 4/6 panes (very careless with his tools), it's still absolutely accurate to this day.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

It pains me to say I witnessed an event so horrific that sometimes I still wake up in a cold sweat from it. While hanging doors in a house with a friend I looked over just as my nearly new 78" Stabila went tumbling down the basement stairs end for end making complete revolutions each time. It felt like that level was tumbling in slow motion. We checked it for level and by god it was still spot. Still, not something I want to have to see again. So, another vote for Stabila here.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Better still is your trusty plumb bob.

I use mine for verticle and horizontal layouts.


----------

